
Show HN: Privacy-focused, ad-free, non-tracking torrent search engine - kasumis_
https://www.skytorrents.in
======
jimparkins
Hi,

Love the site especially the speed. But disappointed that the search indexes
the name of the container of the torrent only and not the name of the files
within the torrent.

To date the only site I know that does this is "filelisting dot com" but their
website is __very __slow.

Do you have any plans to extend your product to add this feature. Maybe as a
premium option?

Super useful to find single documents contained within archived bundles of
files.

~~~
kasumis_
If 3 more users vote this feature, It will be provided for free to everyone
and it will provided at the same speeds as the current website.

~~~
JohnKacz
For feature voting I've seen other apps use Product Pains[0]

[0] - [https://productpains.com/](https://productpains.com/)

~~~
a13n
Thanks for the shoutout! We definitely see huge value in letting your users
post & vote on feature requests:

\- You know what your users want most

\- People feel like their voice is heard

\- It builds a community around your product

Try it out!

------
yakult
Suggestion: get rid of the torrent files and just serve magnet urls in plain
text without a clickable button. This way you get rid of the knowledge of who-
downloaded-what, and also save some bandwidth.

~~~
kasumis_
If 2 more users recommend this, it will be done.

~~~
kowdermeister
I never download torrent files, just look for the magnet link. Same feature,
why bother downloading?

~~~
lsmod
It's not the same.you'll be missing some of the trackers.

~~~
asperous
Magnet URLs can and usually do include all of the trackers.

[http://www.bittorrent.org/beps/bep_0009.html#magnet-uri-
form...](http://www.bittorrent.org/beps/bep_0009.html#magnet-uri-format)

That being said DHT and PEX (BEP 5 and BEP 11) is good enough that you don't
need them.

~~~
anacrolix
That's not entirely true. DHT is generally the most effective, but PEX and
trackers help a lot when there aren't many seeds, or there's a lot of noise on
the DHT.

------
CaptSpify
Don't you realize that you can't build a usable site without mountains of JS
and user-tracking scripts? /sarcasm

It's _really_ refreshing to see a fast, small efficient site that gets rid of
all the bullshit. Congrats!

~~~
disiplus
with all free services it starts this way ( look at imgur and so on. ) and
eventually ends in ads ridden monster.

but we usually end up in a couple of years great service, before they figure
out that they could be earning money with serving ads or selling data.

~~~
Fnoord
I never see any banners on Imgur. I block banners.

What Extratorrents and The Pirate Bay do tho seems to be something akin to
clickjacking. I click on a link to a torrent search result (or a download
link), a tab opens, and it immediately closes. Rest assured this generates
them money.

~~~
ErikDub
That is your adblocker closing the popup as soon as it opens. For users
without an adblocker the tab stays open.

------
jasonjayr
A few other folks have mentioned this, but a (monthly?) dump of the database,
offered as a torrent link on the site would be fantastic.

Not only would it enable offline searching, but when the inevitable take down
shows up, folks can still continue to search the database.

~~~
kasumis_
7 more votes to get it done.

~~~
pvg
It's really not an auction site. Set up a way to handle feature requests.

~~~
6stringmerc
Don't worry, unless they set up a vote to "banish all US Copyright protected
works" the inevitable RIAA/MPAA pressure will sort out the project by itself.
I'm not delusional to claim Torrents are without legitimate purpose - they are
- and I'm also not delusional enough to believe hosts/developers are powerless
to address piracy of sorts.

------
karthikp
That site served blazingly fast. It's refreshing to see an ad free torrent
site.

Since you aren't monetizing the site, how are you planning on keeping the site
running? Donations?

~~~
lelandbatey
Given the relatively slim page size (23Kb for me), and given that SQLite can
pretty easily host a relatively simple database like this one and serve
100K-1M queries per day[0], I would expect that whoever is hosting this could
pretty easily host this on a single dedicated server which only costs ~$50. So
for the foreseeable future, I suspect this site will be fine.

[0] - [https://sqlite.org/whentouse.html](https://sqlite.org/whentouse.html)

~~~
leereeves
The cost of hosting will probably be insignificant compared to the cost of
dealing with DMCA takedowns and possibly lawsuits.

~~~
sergiotapia
That's why I built Magnetissimo:
[https://github.com/sergiotapia/magnetissimo](https://github.com/sergiotapia/magnetissimo)

It's easy to build a crawler, the hard part is spending time on bullshit like
DMCA takedowns and such. Even if you say: "I just crawl, I don't provide
download links, I don't even know what is indexed", you have to deal with
legal issues.

So, host your own locally or for your community. No big deal.

Even Google has to deal with DMCA!

~~~
TuringTest
How large is the database compiled by Magnetissimo? Is it Wikipedia-sized (a
few dozens of Gigabytes), or several orders of magnitude above or below?

~~~
sergiotapia
Haven't really measured to be honest. But it's only 1 model with a few fields.
Shouldn't be humongous.

------
carbonmachine
The top 1000 has a lot of software. The thought of running pirated software
always filled me with unease, having been burned by malware in my younger
days. Only tangentially related to this really well done torrent search (so
snappy!), but does anyone have a feel for how safe this software is in
general? Do security firms do any analysis on it?

~~~
BinaryIdiot
Growing up I heard horror stories of people pirating versions of Windows,
Office, etc that had backdoors installed. If you download pirated software
there isn't a real way to know for 100% certainty that it isn't laced with
_something_.

So I avoid it like the plague. Even if the majority don't have anything it
only takes the one and then, depending on its level of sophistication, you're
screwed.

~~~
sergiotapia
Pirating Windows is pretty stupid these days. You can download the official MS
ISO from their website, and buy a real key from some subreddits for like $20.

The keys they sell are those bulk keys large companies get, their IT dep guy
wants to make some extra coin on the side. But they work.

~~~
floatboth
Also:

\- if you bought a laptop with preinstalled Windows, you can activate a fresh
install with the key that's stored in the laptop (in ACPI tables IIRC). Just
make sure it's the same edition and language.

\- if you're a student, check if you have DreamSpark (er, Imagine) Premium.
Apparently Windows Server is available even in the non-Premium program (for
all students).

~~~
ComputerGuru
> you can activate a fresh install with the key that's stored in the laptop
> (in ACPI tables IIRC).

Free tool we developed to quickly grab that key:
[http://neosmart.net/OemKeyTool/](http://neosmart.net/OemKeyTool/)

------
pratikborsadiya
[https://github.com/you-dont-need/You-Dont-Need-
Javascript](https://github.com/you-dont-need/You-Dont-Need-Javascript) Here is
a good collection of web-components which can be implemented without using
JavaScript. Hope it helps you guys in developing the site. All the best.

~~~
omtinez
Thanks for sharing that! Some of them are just a big pile of CSS which I don't
know if it's a better option than JavaScript... But others were pure gold and
a very clever use of HTML (like the carousel)

------
danielsamuels
Not sure if it's a bug, but a common search for '1080p' returns no results
(and takes around 10 seconds):
[https://www.skytorrents.in/search/all/ed/1/?q=1080p](https://www.skytorrents.in/search/all/ed/1/?q=1080p)

~~~
johnnydoe9
Same with searching '720p'

------
buro9
Suggestions:

1\. Enable whois privacy via Gandi

2\. Hide your server IPs behind Cloudflare

3\. Ensure the site is written such that it is trivial for yourself and others
to use alternate domain names

~~~
kasumis_
no CDNs as it leads to tracking by CDNs.

~~~
erelde
Close your port 22 at least. Define some simple iptables rules.

Only able to login if coming from specific ip address, like a private vpn
server.

------
julius
#1 on HackerNews -> [Dynamic Search-Result] Page served in 39µs

What kind of dark magic is this? What's your stack?

~~~
etatoby
My guess is that he's using a compiled language such as Rust or Go, with a
lightweight non-blocking framework, plus intelligent caching of backend
queries, plus a decent backend such as Sphinx or PostgreSQL.

Compare with interpreted languages for the frontend and Java monsters as
backends (PHP and Lucene anyone?)

People forget what modern computers are _really_ capable of, when used
properly.

------
newscracker
I'd suggest using another TLD or having multiple TLDs to avoid losing it even
temporarily (if at all someone decides to take this domain down). The .in TLD
policies [1] require a real and accurate address of the registrant, which is
not provided for this domain [2]:

> Contact information: Registrants must provide true, accurate contact
> information. The following contact types are required: Registrant,
> Administrative, Technical, Billing. As per standing policy, the contact data
> will displayed in the .IN WHOIS, except for the Billing contact data, which
> is not displayed.

[1]: [https://registry.in/Policies](https://registry.in/Policies)

[2]:
[https://registry.in/whois/skytorrents.in](https://registry.in/whois/skytorrents.in)
/
[http://whois.domaintools.com/skytorrents.in](http://whois.domaintools.com/skytorrents.in)

------
sfilargi
Ridiculously fast! Would love to hear about your stack. C, what else? What
database, template library?

------
mc42
This is absolutely incredible, and the load times are incomprehensible for a
modern site.

What software powers the site?

I did some looking and discovered it uses Bulma [1] instead of Bootstrap, and
it's absolutely amazing. Another commenter pointed out that the site also uses
Caddy for HTTP/2 and HTTPS.

Excellent work, keep it up!

[1] - [http://bulma.io/](http://bulma.io/)

------
platinumm
Thanks , for such search engine,that really includes no javascript and no
cookies in any form.

Secondly Its amazingly fast, I believe its more than just C language. I tried
different combinations of searches on your search engine to check whether
results are being served from cache or so. And it looks all searches(don't
know your cache/uncache db design) are several times faster comparable to
many. + +1 for speed. Also i feel i found a minor bug.

Even though it looks passion project but don't know how long will you survive
fighting DMCA ,others, costs without monetizing plans or accepting donations.
Won't mind donation if you accept.

Till you survive, i am glad for your engine.

~~~
kasumis_
Please file the bug on the email address mentioned on the website.

------
jzelinskie
Thank you for working on this project. What is your indexing strategy?

Similar search engines have a warning that you should use a VPN when
downloading that I think would benefit users.

~~~
kasumis_
We have written up a DHT crawler to locate trackers.We are not dependant on
trackers. We are also testing an AI based detector which filters out FAKE
torrents (it is not currently deployed, but we test it). If 2 more users here
demand a VPN warning, it will be deployed.

~~~
hkjgkjy
How is this "If 2 or more users demand <x feature>, it will be done" policy
working for you? Have you used it in other projects prior to this? Curious to
hear any stories :).

~~~
kasumis_
It's working fine. We are gathering feedback what users want and then do the
development instead of we will develop this whether user want it or not. A
company once invested more than an year developing a feature, which was rolled
back in 1 day after users complained.

~~~
alimbada
Requiring only 3 users to vote for a feature seems quite low to me.

------
raldu
Notice how they make it difficult and painful to file DMCA complaints:

[https://www.skytorrents.in/dmca](https://www.skytorrents.in/dmca)

Genius.

~~~
edraferi
Doesn't seem too painful to me. They're basically just asking for an email
with all the stuff that's legally required to be in a DMCA notice.

Here's what the DMCA requires[1]:

(i) A physical or electronic signature of a person authorized to act on behalf
of the owner of an exclusive right that is allegedly infringed.

(ii) Identification of the copyrighted work claimed to have been infringed,
or, if multiple copyrighted works at a single online site are covered by a
single notification, a representative list of such works at that site.

(iii) Identification of the material that is claimed to be infringing or to be
the subject of infringing activity and that is to be removed or access to
which is to be disabled, and information reasonably sufficient to permit the
service provider to locate the material.

(iv) Information reasonably sufficient to permit the service provider to
contact the complaining party, such as an address, telephone number, and, if
available, an electronic mail address at which the complaining party may be
contacted.

(v) A statement that the complaining party has a good faith belief that use of
the material in the manner complained of is not authorized by the copyright
owner, its agent, or the law.

(vi) A statement that the information in the notification is accurate, and
under penalty of perjury, that the complaining party is authorized to act on
behalf of the owner of an exclusive right that is allegedly infringed.

[1]
[https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/17/512](https://www.law.cornell.edu/uscode/text/17/512)

------
jordsta
Uh, could purely be a coincidence but the favicon looks identical to the logo
of UK TV corporation Sky (albeit with less colour):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sky_plc_logo.png](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sky_plc_logo.png)

~~~
slg
Are you really complaining that a site that is dedicated to copyright
infringement might be misusing a trademark? I have a feeling that is the least
of their legal concerns.

~~~
DanBC
Trademark law is pretty fierce, and sites like these should generally want to
minimise the legal attack surface.

~~~
6stringmerc
Never underestimate the allure of digital heroism. I get a similar vibe as
Aurous with this one. For profit or not it'll bear the brunt of an angry
industry.

------
dandare
add-free, non-tracking, not accepting donations - call me paranoid but unless
I know why are you doing this I have to assume the worst. There simply is no
free lunch.

------
krisgenre
Wow! its super fast and NO Javascript!!!

Where are you hosting it and do you plan to monetize?

~~~
kasumis_
No, we DONOT have any plans to monetize. NO javscript was a design feature for
security focused users. We also DONOT place any cookies (and donot track). We
wanted users to experience a fastest experience possible without worry about
adblocks, noscripts etc.

~~~
krisgenre
_we DONOT have any plans to monetize_

So my next question is - any plans on open sourcing? :)

~~~
kasumis_
We donot have plans on open sourcing soon, but we love open-source. Making it
open-source will be considered in future for sure.

~~~
zyxzkz
You should consider open sourcing the static pages/text at least, so people
can improve paragraphing, punctuation, and grammar/spell correct:

"donot" should be "do not" (separate words)

"atleast" should be "at least" (separate words)

I realize English is probably not your first language, so no big deal, but it
would be nice to fix.

~~~
Fnoord
Here's a better version. I'd e-mail it, but I don't use PGP...

[Feel free to change do not to don't. Torrents and Javascript may be
capitalised or not.]

 _This is a clean, ad-free, privacy focused torrent search engine. Like Google
/Yahoo but just for torrents (at least for now). This project is still under
heavy development. Feedback is welcome, please report any problems or bugs.

We do not track users in any form and therefore. We do not use cookies or
javascript in any form. We do not sell any data to anyone.

The entire project is maintained up to date by smart software. Manual
intervention is limited but still there. Every hour hundreds of new torrents
are discovered and made available for search purposes.

This is currently in beta testing. You can send feedbacks or report any
problems to admin (at) skytorrents.in.

Note: Any mails which do not use PGP are discarded by automated software._

~~~
kasumis_
FIXED Thanks.

------
nemof
hey, just a thought, but at some point if this gets too popular you will
probably get a message from the UK TV company SKY who wont be super happy
about your name.

~~~
aembleton
Or the favicon that looks like it was lifted straight from on old version of
their website.

~~~
nemof
hah yes i hadn't spotted that but now you point it out i realise it was
itching the back of my brain.

------
Fnoord
Perhaps show the NFO, or parse link to IMDB from NFO and link to that? You can
also scrape NFOs to make genres and type of media (games, applications, audio,
video, and subgenres of these).

------
aphextron
I'm very wary of anything closed which bills itself as privacy focused and
"non-tracking". Can you prove these claims openly? Otherwise this is just a
public tracker, potentially full of malware and honeypots.

~~~
Eun
Agreed here, the site is using a backend and who knows what this backend is
tracking. It should be a static site and open source, so we can verify the
claims.

~~~
kasumis_
We are planning to put up a tor onion frontend and thus tor users can browse
even more anonymously.

------
corv
A useful addition would be to categorize the top 1000 based on file name
extension.

------
middleclick
I see that you are based out of India. How do you plan on dealing with law
enforcement issues? (Great site, btw).

~~~
kasumis_
Hosting a torrent site is completely LEGAL. Since we are acting just like
google "a search engine".

~~~
rebuilder
Do you have legal precedent on this? That defense hasn't held in many
jurisdictions.

------
IamHWengineer
Love the speed. What's the stack for this?

------
jon-wood
What's the chance of this getting a simple API which can be fed into flexget
or similar?

~~~
kasumis_
are you talking about RSS, it's already there as soon as make a query to feed
into flexget.

~~~
jon-wood
I totally hadn't made that connection, thanks!

------
amazon_not
Search works incorrectly.

+WORD1 +WORD2 returns WORD1 OR WORD2 instead of empty set if there is no
match.

------
awalGarg
Asking purely out of curiosity: Are you actually based in India? (The domain
is on the Indian TLD and the address in whois records lists an Indian city).

Here in India, cyber law enforcement is a joke, and if some legal issue comes
up with this site, I'd be curious to see how it works out.

And, just a hypothetical follow up question: how would it work out if the site
was not even DMCA compliant?

~~~
satbyy
I'm not associated with it, but yeah, it was posted in /r/india few days ago:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/5mj3vz/setting_up_ne...](https://www.reddit.com/r/india/comments/5mj3vz/setting_up_new_torrent_search_engine_ad_free_more/)

Domain is from Gandi (France) and IP address (hosting?) seems to be from
Netherlands

------
_jomo
Does DMCA require you to delete URLs with hashes of files when you don't own
the content?

Also, are you allowed to publish the takedown requests?

------
severine
If someone knows Python and uses qBittorrent, a search plugin for this site
would be great!

Instructions here: [https://github.com/qbittorrent/qBittorrent/wiki/How-to-
write...](https://github.com/qbittorrent/qBittorrent/wiki/How-to-write-a-
search-plugin)

------
CKFY
Hi. I would concur that you guys should get some help with the UI elements.
The Verified icon messing up row height aside, on my screen the no. of files
column is excessively large, and the size column is too thin that often the
unit MB/GB is squeezed down to the second line, which hurts readability.

------
superquest
Add commas to "Serving 11234246 torrents"

------
alfg
Refreshing to see such a fast website without any JS.

Really interested in what your tech stack looks like.

------
pastaking
Great site! What inspired you to create this and how will you afford to keep
it running?

~~~
kasumis_
Too many ads and sloppy search. It will be kept running from our own pockets.
If we run out of money,we may make it open-source or request donations.

------
spaceheeder
Why is "You must identify in sufficient detail the copyrighted work claimed to
have been infringed." listed three times in your DMCA policy? Does the
information actually need to be submitted in triplicate?

~~~
kasumis_
Fixed

~~~
spaceheeder
Weird that I still see it (duplicate text hastily underlined with imgur's
editing tools)[0].

[0]: [http://i.imgur.com/n3VeeSh.png](http://i.imgur.com/n3VeeSh.png)

~~~
kasumis_
Fixed for sure, was pending approval from other members

------
whocanfly
This is blazing fast, congrats! However, I am concerned by the use of IN
domain. Indian govtt frequently asks ISPs to block sites to avoid piracy. How
do you plan to avoid getting blocked?

~~~
kasumis_
we only have https version

~~~
middleclick
Well even PirateBay had that... and they can just block DNS requests to the
website. You should probably set up a hidden service on Tor.

~~~
kasumis_
TOR service will be put in place soon

------
bodecker
This is fascinating! Any idea how it is implemented? Guessing it's using some
open source search engine like Elasticsearch to build the indices/compute
relevance in a centralized manner. Would it be possible to leverage the
distributed nature of TOR to create a completely P2P/distributed version of
this search engine? Relevance features like TF/IDF might be a bit challenging
to implement, but it seems like it would be possible!

------
known
Impressed by its speed
[https://builtwith.com/skytorrents.in](https://builtwith.com/skytorrents.in)

------
rastapasta42
I actually was working on a similar project
([http://pirategod.org/](http://pirategod.org/)) few month ago, but sadly I
got a fulltime job so had to abandon the project.

Torrent protocol is a brilliant system for information sharing, and with
fragmentation of services like Netflix we need to start considering other
solutions again, until the industry can give us what we need.

~~~
bruno207
That URL is amazing, I hope you're able to find a use for it in the future.

~~~
tripzilch
_You Wouldn 't Download A Deity_

------
diegorbaquero
Will you offer any type of API? I'd be interested

~~~
kasumis_
What sort of API, please elaborate ?

~~~
baddymaster
Similar to what @truftruf said. You could probably build something similar to
RARBG's API
([https://torrentapi.org/apidocs_v2.txt](https://torrentapi.org/apidocs_v2.txt)).
I find it to be immensely useful.

------
rz2k
I think this a great idea. I looked up things like Tor Browser, Tails, and a
few Linux distributions and popular open source projects. I found all of them
far more quickly than I could have by going to their respective sites. Then I
thought I probably shouldn't do that without promising myself to always verify
the hashes, even if this site lets me _start_ the download faster.

------
ecesena
Suggestion: when searching for TV series, I'd try to sort results by
decreasing season/episode (SnnExx), or at least simply by time.

------
dbg31415
I always wish torrent sites used some sort of data table widget to allow for
easier sorting of the search results.

Something like this would work great (there may be better ones still):
[https://www.datatables.net/examples/styling/bootstrap4.html](https://www.datatables.net/examples/styling/bootstrap4.html)

~~~
kasumis_
It was considered, but this feature required javascript. Since javascript was
not a option, it was discarded.If there is some other way without scripting,
please let us know. It will be used and implemented.

~~~
leesalminen
It's tedious but can be accomplished with server side sorting.

You could have:

<th>

    
    
        <a href="/search?sort=name&direction=asc">
    
            Name
    
        <a>
    

</th>

The server side code would interpret the sort and direction parameters and
sort results as instructed.

~~~
kasumis_
Server side sorting is already being done :)

~~~
quasiuna
On the issue of sorting, it should be labelled ASC for Ascending, not AESC.
That's the only fault I can find...

~~~
kasumis_
will be fixed

------
UhUhUhUh
Elegant! At first I thought there was an error between micro- and milli-
seconds. But no... File search would be great indeed!

------
abrookewood
Looks great and runs quickly. Couple of UI niggles: \- The verified & marked
icon is way larger than the others and completely throws out the spacing \- I
find it pretty difficult to tell what page of the results I am on and what
pages I have visited \- Because of the point above, a Forward/Back button for
pages would be handy

------
naklers
Question: How to use metadata info in the search? e.g. "2016" or "1080p" Or
only the titles are indexed?

------
Walkman
Privacy doesn't matter in case of torrents because as soon as you download
one, peers will know who are you.

------
zensavona
Awesome, love it. What a change from ad infested torrent search engines...

Also, it's FAST!

Does it by chance use Elixir/Erlang?

~~~
kasumis_
No Erlang plz, Only C

~~~
vortico
I like this way of thinking.

------
arghwhat
I appreciate how well this service is made. It's fast and looks nice without
any useless dynamic crap to slow it down. You don't need JavaScript and 200
resources to make a nice page, and it is indeed amazing how fast a page gets
when you remove the cruft.

Kudos, good sir.

------
known
Why Netcraft Risk Rating is so high?
[http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://www.skyto...](http://toolbar.netcraft.com/site_report?url=http://www.skytorrents.in)

~~~
kasumis_
Because the domain is new. It's mentioned in the
[http://toolbar.netcraft.com/help/faq/index.html#riskrating](http://toolbar.netcraft.com/help/faq/index.html#riskrating)

------
franciscop
I'm curious if this site is vulnerable to torrent XSS:
[http://security.stackexchange.com/q/86990/9161](http://security.stackexchange.com/q/86990/9161)

------
parito
NordVPN is torrent friendly provider, I know many people do use them just in
case

------
joe563323
What is the business model ?

~~~
kome
There is no business model hopefully. And it's really great!

------
throwaway987321
Where can I safely download torrents from? A server in Switzerland seems the
best option I've found, but wondering about Russia too.

Payment would need to be in bitcoin to avoid handing over payment details.

------
misotaur
Impressive,I would love to read a blog about the technologies you use.

------
rnhmjoj
Is there something like this I can run on my computer (or self-host)?

------
bogomipz
This looks great. Nice work. On a privacy related note can anyone recommend a
torrent friendly VPN provider? This + vpn would make a great combination.
Cheer.

~~~
gurkendoktor
AirVPN works great for me in Europe, usually around 1 MB/s downstream.

------
caio1982
I don't mean to spoil all the fun (this service seems AWESOME, congrats and
thank you), but who are you? It also kind of feels too good to be true...

------
the8472
On a large screen the file list is too small in my opinion. The "Found related
results" section takes up 80% of the screen space in comparison.

------
beardog
Decent search engine. I'll keep this in mind if torrentz2.eu goes down.

Maybe consider supporting an alternate way to access your website as a Tor
onion service too?

~~~
kasumis_
Definitely will setup a tor onion service ASAP.

~~~
beardog
Great, thanks. Not only is this more secure & anonymous for your users, but it
also gives them a way to access your site in case your main domain is lost or
revoked.

------
jMyles
Does anybody have a quick primer on adding security and privacy to the actual
participation in the torrent swarm (ie, downloading and seeding)?

------
vog
That's very fast. How much hardware did you have to throw at this? Also, who
pays the servers (since you aren't accepting donations)?

------
0natcer
Wish I counld just click on the "Size", "Files", "Added", "SE" and "PE" to
order them...

------
prashnts
You might want to move to some other tld. nic.in has some absurd rules. dnssec
and whoisguard are not allowed with it, for example.

------
atmosx
This one is hosted using caddy[1]. I wonder what's the backed stack is. The
server is hosted on NFOrce, in Netherlands[2]. Interesting. I wonder if we
could get some sort of canary.

The PGP-only mail policy is very interesting, I wonder if it will actually
_work_ even for DMC-related emails.

[1] [https://caddyserver.com/](https://caddyserver.com/)

[2] [https://www.nforce.com/about](https://www.nforce.com/about)

------
leni536
I can't get over how fast this site is. Try the site in dillo or netsurf for a
blazing fast torrent search experience.

------
_jomo
Ordering by relevance seems to be a bit weird, try searching for "ubuntu
server 16.04". Great service otherwise!

------
vs4vijay
Kudos to you, add some categories if possible

------
ghoshbishakh
Firefox says 'your connection is insecure' and I need to add a security
exception. Don't know why.

~~~
kasumis_
Our certificates are valid. Please verify at your end.

------
sairamkunala
wow Super fast.

Interested to know the tech stack. I saw Caddy as the frontend server with
https. and you use "C" below.

------
_pdp_
SUGGESTION: instead of using a backend to swift through the torrents, why not
host an offline JSON, sqlite or whatever (maybe streaming) client-side data
format of your choice that contains the entire index. This way the application
is not only offline but can be easily hosted and replicated.

It will be offline and versioned. If the index is too large, than some
splitting will be required but I think this is totally doable.

------
lolikoisuru
It would be nice to get some sort for ratio of peers to seeders so I could
find stuff that needs seeding.

------
DeepYogurt
I applaud the effort, but what's the model for making money? Are you just self
funding this?

------
hkjgkjy
It'd be nice if I could self-host it, or have it run behind a TOR hidden
service.

------
achairapart
Looks great. Now, does anyone also know any torrent client that work in the
cloud?

~~~
aubreykilian
[https://put.io/](https://put.io/) ?

------
thomasdd
Quote from FAQ: "Thanks, but currently we are NOT accepting donations."

:) so cool.

------
nopit
The torrents still contain unencrypted http tracker urls, no thanks.

~~~
beardog
Most if not all relatively modern clients support DHT and other peer locating
methods. Just copy the info hash on the torrent results page & paste into your
client. HTTP trackers help find peers who are more firewalled I believe, and
also potentially speed up the start of downloads.

------
ssreeniv
Nice work!

How recent are the search results and how frequently do they get updated?

~~~
kasumis_
Search results are continuously updated, search results are as recent upto
last second.

------
leduce
It would be fantastic if you had a onion services URL as well.

------
adgasf
Amazing work; the site is extremely responsive!

------
jiehong
Hello,

Great speed!

But where is the list of torrents retrieved from in the end?

~~~
kasumis_
It's obtained from the DHT network itself

~~~
shadyabhi
Are you using a opensource tool to crawl DHT?

~~~
kasumis_
NO, closed source

------
shadyabhi
Any plans on providing search API?

------
DavideNL
great... just needs a black/dark theme :-)

------
myf01d
> Page served in 8.759µs

kill me plz

------
gaunwise
This is awesome!!!

------
sunny1304
liked it.

------
royka118
I like it!!

